
Equity for All? - raiyu
https://medium.com/@emilykramer/equity-for-all-1ae9ac42679e
======
xqzv
How out of touch can you be?

So her company facilitates equity for tech workers, an industry whose goal is
to 'disrupt' all other job markets. They justify this by claiming to empower
individual workers. Her unique justification is to empower women in tech
specifically.

She does not acknowledge that her company will benefit from this decrease in
demand for labor, which will also affect women. She does not consider the
countless women in legacy jobs that tech has eliminated, who stay at those
jobs even after sexual harrassment, never mind filing suit (something that
almost no one except serial executives is equipped to do).

Not to mention her completely unfalsifiable claim that the things she was
fired for demonstrate sexism following from nothing other than the fact that
she is female.

So she posts a hybrid call-for-cancellation and job posting, so she can
hopefully get back to work disrupting asap.

------
Traster
I feel like we hear this story so often. I'm not sexist! I just happen to
develop personal problems with any woman I work with that wants equal
treatment! I suspect this is going to be very difficult to prove in a court
though - drawing the line between personal issues and personal issues that are
the result of (however subtle) sexism is very difficult.

It's going to be enjoyable to watch the company try and continue their woke
marketing strategy whilst being sued by their former head of marketing for
sexism though.

------
doonesbury
The story was not too compelling. Are some point I wondered if her ultimate
aim was marketing or to achieve equity balance. That's an important difference
... Lack of openness will breed mistrust that can present like this. Also
asking for a promotion after one year seems optimistic ... Usually you need
three solid years to go up a big notch. Still, several woman close to me have
been royally screwed by corps. And when HR has management's back, that nut is
very very hard to crack.

